# Donald Trump won't button his jacket because....



## Luis50 (Oct 31, 2013)

Fill in the blanks_____________:confused2:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Interchange in 

5

...........


4

...........


3

...........


2

...........


1


LIFT OFF


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

He's a billionaire...


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

"Because buttoning is for losers."

"Because trust me, there's no problem down there." [Pats belly]

"Because I was for buttoning but had a change of heart after seeing that my supporters never button their Klan robes."


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

He's waiting till he becomes the president. Not long now.....


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

his fingers are too short?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

drlivingston said:


> He's a billionaire...


You're joking, right? Not about the causality. About his finances.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

. . .because Melania demands unrestricted 24/7/365 access to his short stubby finger.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

upr_crust said:


> . . .because Melania demands unrestricted 24/7/365 access to his short stubby finger.


Hey, look, it's contagious!

I don't really care about his fingers, but he should be shot for wearing links this gaudy! :eek2:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SlideGuitarist said:


> You're joking, right? Not about the causality. About his finances.


Are you saying he's not a billionaire?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

FLCracka said:


> Are you saying he's not a billionaire?


I am.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Because it doesn't fit!


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

It's causal.


----------



## jfo2010 (Jul 3, 2015)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I am.


4.5 billion doesn't make him a billionaire?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## IT_cyclist (Oct 17, 2015)

Luis50 said:


> Fill in the blanks_____________:confused2:


I have the best buttons. And my jacket is fantastic. I can tell you that. When I'm president, everyone will have so many great buttons, you will all be sick of great buttons. My buttons are great. Not like those low-energy buttons Jeb has. And not like those Kenyon buttons. I can tell you -- there will be no Kenyan buttons in the white house next year. Who's that in the back shouting "button your jacket?" Get him outta here! I made the best deals to get these buttons and I will make great deals on cufflinks, too. For my first jacket, I borrowed one button from my father and turned it into a whole pile of buttons. The BEST buttons.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

IT_cyclist said:


> I have the best buttons. And my jacket is fantastic. I can tell you that. When I'm president, everyone will have so many great buttons, you will all be sick of great buttons. My buttons are great. Not like those low-energy buttons Jeb has. And not like those Kenyon buttons. I can tell you -- there will be no Kenyan buttons in the white house next year. Who's that in the back shouting "button your jacket?" Get him outta here! I made the best deals to get these buttons and I will make great deals on cufflinks, too. For my first jacket, I borrowed one button from my father and turned it into a whole pile of buttons. The BEST buttons.


Too funny.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

To display the made in USA label and union label inside. He made a great deal, a really beautiful deal, to have Brioni make his suits in a factory especially for him in an abandoned auto factory outside Detroit, that was bought for a steal by one of the graduates of Trump University, and converted into a working factory making Brioni suits just for him. It employs hundreds of black and Hispanic workers who absolutely love him, and keeps all its profits in local US banks.

It's a really tall building that he got the Italian government to pay for by smart negotiating. It went into bankruptcy, but has been bought by Joseph Abboud so he can expand production right here in the USA, after paying the licensing fees to name it Trump Clothiers. A terrific deal, a really terrific deal, made by really smart people who know how to negotiate. Now we have a trade surplus with Ohio, when before they were killing us, just killing us because no one in Washington knows how to negotiate a good deal for the U.S. , and they let these foreign manufacturers like Abboud walk all over us. What kind of a name is that anyway, Abboud? Doesn't sound American to me. We better check him out, make sure he has an H1B visa and isn't taking any jobs away from Americans.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

He's rich, he's really rich.


----------



## Public Savant (Mar 2, 2014)

Trump collection suits are very classy ... they all come with buttons. https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_...=Trump&ie=UTF8&qid=1435776880&rnid=2528832011


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I am.


I'm at a loss as to why you contend the Donald does not have a net worth of at least a billion dollars. While his own claims are likely high, even the most conservative independent estimates put it at north of $4bb.


----------



## richard warren (Dec 10, 2015)

He's fat.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

A shame this forum would descend into this sort of horsecrap. A lot of sophomoric behavior on display.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Mods? Do your job.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Working on it.....


....Done. Welcome to the Interchange.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Mods? Do your job.


Really? I thought that the job of the moderators was to step in to deal with and prevent personal attacks and abuse towards members? I wasn't aware that public or political figures are entitled to the protection of moderators, especially public or political figures who make personal attacks in public on people or groups of people, or other political figures. Indeed, if remarks like these about a political figure need the attention of the moderators, then surely the remarks made by members about other politicians need the attention of the moderators? Or is it only Trump that needs such intervention?


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Chouan said:


> Really? I thought that the job of the moderators was to step in to deal with and prevent personal attacks and abuse towards members? I wasn't aware that public or political figures are entitled to the protection of moderators, especially public or political figures who make personal attacks in public on people or groups of people, or other political figures. Indeed, if remarks like these about a political figure need the attention of the moderators, then surely the remarks made by members about other politicians need the attention of the moderators? Or is it only Trump that needs such intervention?


No, Chouan, they were commenting on the thread's presence in the clothing forum. There's a ban on politics in the clothing forums, and Moderators are charged with enforcing the ban. Folks were right to demand that we move the thread. I moved it, so now it's in the Interchange.

Believe me, Chouan, I'm not to be accused of coming to Trump's defense.


----------



## Luis50 (Oct 31, 2013)

My apologies for putting it in the wrong forum.


----------



## Underachiever (Jan 27, 2016)

Because Jeb Bush buttons his jacket and Jeb's a loser.


----------



## Chukkaluva (Mar 6, 2015)

When I'm President, my valet will button my jacket.....and you will pay for it!


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> No, Chouan, they were commenting on the thread's presence in the clothing forum. There's a ban on politics in the clothing forums, and Moderators are charged with enforcing the ban. Folks were right to demand that we move the thread. I moved it, so now it's in the Interchange.
> 
> Believe me, Chouan, I'm not to be accused of coming to Trump's defense.


I wasn't suggesting that you weren't acting correctly, sorry if you thought so!


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Chouan said:


> I wasn't suggesting that you weren't acting correctly, sorry if you thought so!


No worries!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, Donald Trump not buttoning his jacket seems the least of any issues we might wish to concern ourselves with when we are talking about Donald Trump! :crazy:


----------



## Bradley.Kohr.II (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure there are others who know more - would it make it easier to conceal body armor? 

Given his rather public life, I suspect he may have been wearing body armor in public for some time. 

The only billionaire I was ever aquatinted with had to take all manner of security precautions.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Bradley.Kohr.II said:


> I'm sure there are others who know more - would it make it easier to conceal body armor?
> 
> Given his rather public life, I suspect he may have been wearing body armor in public for some time.
> 
> The only billionaire I was ever aquatinted with had to take all manner of security precautions.


You may have a point, there. Celebrity and huge wealth make one a target for all sorts of loonies. Guys who want to impress Jodie Foster. Wearing armor would be a reasonable thing for him to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Yes......
it would be entirely appropriate for Donald Trump, the candidate, to routinely wear a full body, Kevlar condom, as worn by Leslie Neilson and Priscilla Presley in one of the iconic(?) Naked Gun spoofs, providing complete protection and any size would almost assuredly prove to be a perfect fit! LOL.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I understand that that he routinely wears a bullet proof vest, and that is the reason for not buttoning his jackets.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Yes......
> it would be entirely appropriate for Donald Trump, the candidate, to routinely wear a full body, Kevlar condom, as worn by Leslie Neilson and Priscilla Presley in one of the iconic(?) Naked Gun spoofs, providing complete protection and any size would almost assuredly prove to be a perfect fit! LOL.


----------

